# most popular places for ex pats in thailand



## stelee77

Hi there

Thailand has sprung to my attention in the last couple of days,would some one be kind enough to tell me where most european ex pats live,retired or working,i can see that bankok has many but in which areas,moving to a city of that size and population seems a bit scary,also pattaya seems to be a hot spot,but mixed reviews.
I am interested in the low cost living,health care,night life,safety,nice well furnished property,and many other ex pats and ex pat bars ect to get myself started.
This is a new idea and any help on the best places would be great

thank you


----------



## hutchings1909

*where to go*




stelee77 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thailand has sprung to my attention in the last couple of days,would some one be kind enough to tell me where most european ex pats live,retired or working,i can see that bankok has many but in which areas,moving to a city of that size and population seems a bit scary,also pattaya seems to be a hot spot,but mixed reviews.
> I am interested in the low cost living,health care,night life,safety,nice well furnished property,and many other ex pats and ex pat bars ect to get myself started.
> This is a new idea and any help on the best places would be great
> 
> thank you


well if you are thinking of thailand,go to pattaya where there is many ex pats many from england,a lot of them go in the shagwell mansions bar (which is a aussie bar) all around the area of the bar there are many brits liveing there


----------



## Ricky West

stelee77 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thailand has sprung to my attention in the last couple of days,would some one be kind enough to tell me where most european ex pats live,retired or working,i can see that bankok has many but in which areas,moving to a city of that size and population seems a bit scary,also pattaya seems to be a hot spot,but mixed reviews.
> I am interested in the low cost living,health care,night life,safety,nice well furnished property,and many other ex pats and ex pat bars ect to get myself started.
> This is a new idea and any help on the best places would be great
> 
> thank you


Good places would be Sukhumvit road and Silom. Both have loads of restaurants bars and expats in Bangkok.


----------



## wandabug

Chiang Mai


----------



## Ozfarang

wandabug said:


> Chiang Mai


The most foreigners are in Bangkok but Chiang mai is beautiful. 

I dont know much about pattya but I've heard there is a lot of money for bunnys in a lot of the bars which if you got a gf or don't like that atmosphere then I'd go somewhere else.

gl


----------

